

Crunchgate - ojbyrne
http://www.1938media.com/crunchgate/

======
byrneseyeview
_Maybe Daniel’s possibly paid-for-posts of meaningless companies like ipodrip
and divvyshot aren’t the issue here._

Has that been disclosed? divvyshot, at least, seems like it would merit
coverage--after all, they've covered it before:

[http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8...](http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=site:techcrunch.com+divvyshot)

